# T3 advice?



## Sicwun88 (Jul 12, 2020)

Thinking about adding in a few weeks of liquid T3 half a cc everyday for fat loss?any suggestions?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 13, 2020)

T3 doesn't only burn fat.  It burns muscle too.  You might want to reconsider your decision.

If you do run it, it's better to think of your dosage in terms of milligrams instead of CC's (volume).  Not all T3 is sold at the same concentration.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 13, 2020)

What is the dose of that liquid T3?  I typically would run T3 when I ran Tren or Deca but never by itself.  I'm assuming your reason is to help aid in burning fat.  You may want to try clen or you could make your own ECA stack.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 13, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> What is the dose of that liquid T3?  I typically would run T3 when I ran Tren or Deca but never by itself.  I'm assuming your reason is to help aid in burning fat.  You may want to try clen or you could make your own ECA stack.



Not sure of the dose? It came with a dropper I was told just do a half a cc by the dropper everyday! Been 5 days already notice fat loss, sweating my balls off on top of the Tren! Going to continue another week & go from there!


----------



## Ozymandias (Jul 13, 2020)

I would avoid T3 altogether. I ran it a year ago and lost more weight than I wanted. A couple pounds of muscle, gone with the wind. 

If you do run, be conservative with your dosing. If your using it for weight loss and not thyroid health then Clen might be a better option.

Just my opinion because I saw so much muscle loss from it.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 13, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> What is the dose of that liquid T3?  I typically would run T3 when I ran Tren or Deca but never by itself.  I'm assuming your reason is to help aid in burning fat.  You may want to try clen or you could make your own ECA stack.



200mcg x 30 ml is the bottle


----------



## grind4it (Jul 13, 2020)

I ran t3 every time leading up to a show. They're right it's probably not a good idea. The last time I ran it my coach had me start at 25 mcg and then raised it to 50 mcg; in the process it destroyed my upper chest.

If you're going to run it I would take it with a Testosterone base (400-500 mg week) I would run it in the morning with your first meal, along with 25 mg Anavar. I would also take 25 mg of Anavar at night. Testosterone and Anavar are going to help keep the t3 from becoming to catabolic. 

Discontinue after 5 weeks. 

I have trouble sleeping when I take t3 at night that's the ideology for this protocol. If you don't have trouble sleeping, I would take it at night.

Week 1-life 400-500 mg Testosterone
Week 1-5 25 mg Anavar morning 25 mg night
Week 1 - 12.5 mcg t3
Week 2-5 25 mcg t3

Final thoughts: It sounds like you may have research lab. As everyone has already said, it's easy to get a catabolic effect from t3. Are you sure you trust this lab?

Also, if your not already sub 10% your not going to see the yeild. You'll lose some weight but more than likely you won't get a finished look. More importantly, the risk outweighs the reward.


----------



## Jpflex66 (Jul 22, 2020)

I’ve ran t3 with no results


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 22, 2020)

Jpflex66 said:


> I’ve ran t3 with no results



Then is was bunk T3.


----------



## Charger69 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ozymandias said:


> I would avoid T3 altogether. I ran it a year ago and lost more weight than I wanted. A couple pounds of muscle, gone with the wind.
> 
> If you do run, be conservative with your dosing. If your using it for weight loss and not thyroid health then Clen might be a better option.
> 
> Just my opinion because I saw so much muscle loss from it.



T3 and T4 do not damage your thyroid.  It’s not like taking test like many think .  
To say that you had muscle loss from it is a wild reach.  There are so many other factors. What else were you taking, what were the doses.


----------



## Charger69 (Jul 22, 2020)

grind4it said:


> I ran t3 every time leading up to a show. They're right it's probably not a good idea. The last time I ran it my coach had me start at 25 mcg and then raised it to 50 mcg; in the process it destroyed my upper chest.
> 
> If you're going to run it I would take it with a Testosterone base (400-500 mg week) I would run it in the morning with your first meal, along with 25 mg Anavar. I would also take 25 mg of Anavar at night. Testosterone and Anavar are going to help keep the t3 from becoming to catabolic.
> 
> ...



Anytime you use a stimulant up to a show, you do run risks. Up your cardio is my solution, however I have used T3 and/or T4.  
Going up to a show, it is the combination of everything.  To say you lost your chest due to T3 IMO is a stretch.  Were you using dry or wet anabolics?
Using 12.5 and 25 is useless.  Your body produces 25.... yes everyone is different but it won’t vary too far if your thyroid is operating properly. 

No stimulant will give you the finished look. I have read that you lose quite a bit of potency if you take it with food. 
T3 has a short 1/2 life, so you should take it 2x day.  T4 has a longer 1/2 life and can be take. Once per day.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 23, 2020)

Liquid? Is it from a research chemical?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 23, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Liquid? Is it from a research chemical?



Yes!!! Been two weeks taken on an empty stomach, 25mcg no report of any muscle loss,which I've never heard of till posting this? Just fat loss & sweat like crazy, 
I'm sure the Tren A is responsible for some of tht too!


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 23, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Yes!!! Been two weeks taken on an empty stomach, 25mcg no report of any muscle loss,which I've never heard of till posting this? Just fat loss & sweat like crazy,
> I'm sure the Tren A is responsible for some of tht too!



You might be having better luck that I have had, but I've always found RCs a little sketchy.  I've had both scripted T3 as well as T3 from a RC.  I went up to 60mcg of the scripted (don't judge) without sides effects.  25mcg of the RC had me sweating like crazy, racing heart rate, and severe insomnia.......99% sure it was really caffeine.

Not saying this is your case, but I've always viewed what RCs sell with a little healthy skepticism.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm prescribed 15 mcg of T3 per day due to having a stupid high reverse T3 number.  I was on the NDT before and come to find out it wasn't doing jack because my body blocked the conversion of T4 into T3.  

Other than that, 15 mcg daily seems to burn muscle too  while bringing back my insomnia.  The joys of a jacked up thyroid.


----------



## Gabriel (Jul 23, 2020)

It's one of those compounds that people respond differently too..I like it at 25mcgs for 2 weeks on 2 off for a month..better than Clen for me..others like Clen..at 25mcgs I felt no sides and the fat loss was nice..with this compound,more is Not better..as with everything,start low and listen to your body..


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 23, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> It's one of those compounds that people respond differently too..I like it at 25mcgs for 2 weeks on 2 off for a month..better than Clen for me..others like Clen..at 25mcgs I felt no sides and the fat loss was nice..with this compound,more is Not better..as with everything,start low and listen to your body..



Thanks this is basically where I'm at with it!
Working nice!
2wks on then 2 off not losing nothing but fat!


----------



## Gabriel (Jul 23, 2020)

On stuff like this it's wise to watch everything and get bloodwork done to be absolutely sure..


----------



## Charger69 (Jul 26, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Thanks this is basically where I'm at with it!
> Working nice!
> 2wks on then 2 off not losing nothing but fat!



Not true.  Any weight loss stimulant does not distinguish between fat and muscle.  Taking AAS can limit the amount of muscle loss, but not stop it. 
Take a look at a natural BB and an enhanced one. The enhanced one looks fuller because of the decreased muscle loss


----------



## jscan1 (Aug 6, 2020)

I'd be very careful with liquid t3, I had some a few years ago, and thought I was being very conservative with the doses (Built up to what was supposed to be a max of 50 mcg), and ended up in the hospital with Afib getting cardioverted (Heart shocked back into Sinus Rhythm) TRT doctors will prescribe in 5mcg , its dirt cheap and you know you're getting the real stuff. Like others have said though it catabolizes muscle as well and I would stay away until you're very lean and just trying to get that last bit of fat off


----------



## Charger69 (Aug 6, 2020)

jscan1 said:


> I'd be very careful with liquid t3, I had some a few years ago, and thought I was being very conservative with the doses (Built up to what was supposed to be a max of 50 mcg), and ended up in the hospital with Afib getting cardioverted (Heart shocked back into Sinus Rhythm) TRT doctors will prescribe in 5mcg , its dirt cheap and you know you're getting the real stuff. Like others have said though it catabolizes muscle as well and I would stay away until you're very lean and just trying to get that last bit of fat off



Yep.  Been there, done that.
Recipe for afib- T3, clen, ephedrine, cafeine


----------



## Trump (Aug 6, 2020)

that sounds like anxiety in a bottle, 



Charger69 said:


> Yep.  Been there, done that.
> Recipe for afib- T3, clen, ephedrine, cafeine


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 6, 2020)

RC T3 is usually a joke. Aim for pharm and get bloods to check. Without those its just a guessing game. And yes T3 is not discriminate on fat or muscle.


----------

